# IP wechselt



## nordi (31. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, ich hab ein kleines Problem, was irgendwie nervt. Also, ich habe von der Telekom den T-Sinus 111 WLAN Router und drei Rechner. Der Router verteilt die IP's im Netzwerk 192.168.0.100/101/102

Kann ich es irgendwie einstellen, dass jeder Rechner eine feste interne Netzwerkip hat? Da ich beim Router IP-Forwarding benutze, ist es relativ nervig mit allen IPs bestimmte Ports freizuschalten...


----------



## zerolino (31. Dezember 2003)

*dhcp*

hallo,

deaktiviere auf dem router vergabe der ip via dhcp. trage auf dem rechner die statischen ip s ein und den router als standardgateway.

gruß


----------



## nordi (2. Januar 2004)

Hab Windows XP installiert. Was muss ich bei "Bevorzugter DNS-Server" und "Alternativer DNS-Server" eintragen?


----------



## Sinac (2. Januar 2004)

Bei DNS kommt die IP des Routers rein.
Wenn dein Router das unterstützt kannst du ih auch so konfigurieren das er die IPs fest nach der MAC Adresse vergibt.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## nordi (2. Januar 2004)

Okay, habe ich gemacht! Aber es ist relativ komisch: Ich komme manchmal online für 5-10min und dann bricht die verbindung weg - gar kein Funksignal mehr und dann geht er wieder online. Woran kann das liegen?

Was ist die MAC Adresse?


----------



## zeromancer (3. Januar 2004)

nordi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Okay, habe ich gemacht! Aber es ist relativ komisch: Ich komme manchmal online für 5-10min und dann bricht die verbindung weg - gar kein Funksignal mehr und dann geht er wieder online. Woran kann das liegen?



Manche Router mögen es nicht, wenn sie keinen Rechner in einer dynamischen IP Umgebung finden können, der sich auch dynamisch verhält - Deine sind allesamt ja nun auf statische IPs eingestellt. 



> Was ist die MAC Adresse?


Die Adresse der Netzwerkkarte in der Form xx-xx-xx-xx-xx-xx
Sieht man, wenn man an der Konsole 

```
ipconfig /all
```
eintippt.


----------



## nordi (3. Januar 2004)

Also kann man das Problem nicht beheben?! Oder muss man etwas beim Router einstellen?

Hier das Konfigurationstool vom T-Sinus 111:






Ich muss DHCP-Server auf  "aus"  stellen, und was noch? Muss ich bei meiner Netzwerkkarte was einstellen außer IP, DNS & Gateway eintragen?


Zur MAC Adresse:
Ich hab einen Menüpunkt bei meinem Router gefunden:





Muss ich da die "Physikalische Adresse" der Rechner eintragen?


----------



## zeromancer (3. Januar 2004)

Hmmm das sieht mir dann eher nach Filterregel aus, steht ja auch drüber 
Damit kannst Du bestimmen, welche Netzwerkteilnehmer was können und was nicht bzw. wer Internetverbindungen aufbauen kann und wer nicht - hat leider nichts mit DHCP in Abhängigkeit der MACs zu tun, das beherrschen die wenigsten SOHO Router, sowas würde man mit einem echten Router (Rechner mit DHCP, z.B. Linux) bewerkstelligen.
Ansonsten brauchst Du nichts weiter einzustellen, außer Du willst spezielle Applikationen nutzen, wie z.B. P2P - dann heisst es für jeden Client entsprechendes Portforwarding einrichten (bitte hier danach suchen, ist schon 1000 Mal behandelt worden das Thema).


----------



## nordi (3. Januar 2004)

Okay, danke! 
Also, wenn ich das wie vorher mache...RouterIP als Gateway & DNS Server eintragen und selbst die IPs für die Rechner bestimme, dann wird dieses Problem, dass ich jeder 5min rausfliege auch weiter bestehen, oder?


----------



## Johannes Postler (4. Januar 2004)

Klarerweise sollte es nicht bestehen. Bin da jetzt nicht ganz mitgekommen - es handelt sich dabei um eine WLAN-Verbindung? Wenn ja, würde ich den Fehler mit dem Verbindungsabbruch eher dort suchen. Ist evtl. ein anderes WLAN in der Nähe? Oder ist die Verbindung aufgrund der Distanz schlecht?

tirolausserfern


----------



## nordi (5. Januar 2004)

Keine Ahnung...Verbindungsstärke ist "Hervorragend" bis "Sehr gut"...woran kann's noch liegen? Am Router?


----------



## nordi (8. Januar 2004)

hab ich das so richtig eingestellt:

Routerkonfigurationstool:






Netzwerkkarte:


----------



## Erpel (8. Januar 2004)

Ja eigentlich sieht alles ok aus.


----------

